# Lensrental R5 heat emission investigation



## adigoks (Sep 10, 2020)

Roger Cicala from Lensrental.com have posted his investigation about Canon EOS R5 heat emission
further reading you can visit lensrental blog post here

interesting finding :
The left I/O panel is actually very hot






my opinion :
Canon knew about their own cameras better than anyone else


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2020)

At last somebody with common sense posting good content! The accurate and authoritative information always comes along so much slower than the clickbait bullshit hyperbole.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2020)

adigoks said:


> my opinion :
> Canon knew about their own cameras better than anyone else



Well, fancy that!

I guess now someone could investigate to find the quickest diagnostic to test a camera for having had the safeties defeated sometime in the past. Otherwise the aftermarket is still not safe from the chimpanzees in human form.


----------



## amorse (Sep 10, 2020)

Do you mean to tell me that this might not be a big corporate conspiracy from Canon to push people into buying their other full frame 8K video cameras currently available? And that Canon's engineers weren't able to create a fully weather sealed full frame 8K camera without active cooling and with no heat problems? And that a part in the R5 has a recommended upper temperature operational limit which seems to be around the same temperature at which the camera shuts off?

I am shocked.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2020)

amorse said:


> Do you mean to tell me that this might not be a big corporate conspiracy from Canon to push people into buying their other full frame 8K video cameras currently available? And that Canon's engineers weren't able to create a fully weather sealed full frame 8K camera without active cooling and with no heat problems? And that a part in the R5 has a recommended upper temperature operational limit which seems to be around the same temperature at which the camera shuts off?
> 
> I am shocked.


Well the two are not mutually exclusive, I notice in the teardown article they didn't comment on the heater elements clearly visible on a couple of the boards......


----------



## adigoks (Sep 10, 2020)

amorse said:


> Do you mean to tell me that this might not be a big corporate conspiracy from Canon to push people into buying their other full frame 8K video cameras currently available? And that Canon's engineers weren't able to create a fully weather sealed full frame 8K camera without active cooling and with no heat problems? And that a part in the R5 has a recommended upper temperature operational limit which seems to be around the same temperature at which the camera shuts off?
> 
> I am shocked.



EOSHD still in deny tho lol


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 10, 2020)

Man once I saw his teardown I stopped having questions. Like it's one thing to think and say there's a lot of tech crammed into a tiny body, but holy crap. There was hardly any free space in his teardown its crazy.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> At last somebody with common sense posting good content! The accurate and authoritative information always comes along so much slower than the clickbait bullshit hyperbole.



That seems to be true of more than just camera news sources


----------



## docsmith (Sep 10, 2020)

I get why Roger went about this the way he did. But, as a photographer first, I would love to see this analysis done based around photography. Say an action scenario where you shoot 5 second burst at 12 fps every 30 seconds 10 times (so over 5 min)? That would be 600 frames over 5 minutes.

Bet the camera barely warms up.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 10, 2020)

docsmith said:


> I get why Roger went about this the way he did. But, as a photographer first, I would love to see this analysis done based around photography. Say an action scenario where you shoot 5 second burst at 12 fps every 30 seconds 10 times (so over 5 min)? That would be 600 frames over 5 minutes.
> 
> Bet the camera barely warms up.


I will take that bet, the grip gets warm shooting bursts. Nothing crazy but I sure do feel it more on my R5 then my R and RP. The CFexpress card, Processor and VRAM are all in the grip and it adds up quick to be a warm camera.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 11, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I will take that bet, the grip gets warm shooting bursts. Nothing crazy but I sure do feel it more on my R5 then my R and RP. The CFexpress card, Processor and VRAM are all in the grip and it adds up quick to be a warm camera.


Ha...sounds like you have one in hand. How warm would you say it gets compared to ~20 min of 8k video?


----------

